# Aion avec Wine

## Fulgurance

Bonsoir, voilà je viens de finir mon installation de Aion (mmorpg Windows) avec Wine sous Gentoo. Le jeu démarre sans problème, très fluide. J'arrive à me connecter avec mon login et mot de passe, j'arrive aussi à accéder à l'écran de choix de personnages (pas de problème d'affichage non plus). Mais après avoir choisi mon personnage, lorsque j'appuie sur "commencer" pour commencer à jouer le jeu freeze, avec la musique qui continue de tourner en arrière plan... Je ne vois pas comment résoudre ce bug ...

Quelqu'un aurait-il réussi une installation d'Aion sous Gentoo ?

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

aucune idée précise n'utilisant pas wine depuis longtemps mais une certitude c'est au niveau graphique "résolution" que ça coince. A regarder côté pilote vidéo sans doute. Il est possible que tu es plus d'élément sur le site de wine avec le niveau de support pour ce jeu car le problème parait bien spécifique wine, donc j'irai plutôt voir là bas  :Smile: 

----------

## Fulgurance

Ah d'accord merci, je vais essayer de poster là-bas alors

----------

